# Flomax



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Any of you guys using these?
Any improvement?


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I find a small difference, but at £8 a packet I have seen my GP and now get Tamusolin (which is the same thing) FOC on prescription being that I am also Diabetic

regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Been taking them for about a fortnight and really haven't seen any real improvement. Bought a months supply so will make a decision when they run out.

At least you don't get the dry mouth I used to get with Oxybutynin, they didn't work either


Andrew


----------

